# Anyone shifting to Australia in 2018 from India



## nehaj.noida (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi,

I am planning to shift to Australia, most probably Sydney, in beginning months of 2018. In case someone else is planning the same, specially with family, please do let me know. We can stay in touch and share ideas. maybe we can arrange for accommodation together, etc.
I am an IT professional. Tried looking for a job while in India, but does not seem possible.

Regards
Neha Jain
Noida


----------



## whynotaustralia (Jul 6, 2016)

nehaj.noida said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to shift to Australia, most probably Sydney, in beginning months of 2018. In case someone else is planning the same, specially with family, please do let me know. We can stay in touch and share ideas. maybe we can arrange for accommodation together, etc.
> I am an IT professional. Tried looking for a job while in India, but does not seem possible.
> ...


will travel in 2018 first quarter. have not heard anyone getting a job while still in India. I too had tried speaking to consultants from here and they advised the same. we will start off with family as my wife works too, so anyone getting a job would help to stabilize expenses. Will travel to Sydney. Probably stay near Parramatta . . . more later


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

whynotaustralia said:


> will travel in 2018 first quarter. have not heard anyone getting a job while still in India. I too had tried speaking to consultants from here and they advised the same. we will start off with family as my wife works too, so anyone getting a job would help to stabilize expenses. Will travel to Sydney. Probably stay near Parramatta . . . more later


Hi,

We are also waiting for grant, CO allocated and requested some information which has already been provided. If we get grant then we are also planning first quarter of 2018.
We are currently not sure whether whether one person should go alone and try or should the entire family go and try.

Curious to know. In your case, both of you will quit your job and then go to oz and look for a new job?


----------



## nehaj.noida (Dec 1, 2014)

pmk316 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are also waiting for grant, CO allocated and requested some information which has already been provided. If we get grant then we are also planning first quarter of 2018.
> We are currently not sure whether whether one person should go alone and try or should the entire family go and try.
> ...


Even me and my husband have been confused on this. I have seen mixed cases but most of people I know have gone one at a time. As I was told, you have to have financial backup for at-least 3 months. Job search may even go upto 6 months. So, thats why I planned to go first. My husband would be able to support me till whatever time it takes to look for a job.

Well, if "whynotaustralia" has a different idea/plan, it is welcome.

Regards
Neha Jain


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

nehaj.noida said:


> Even me and my husband have been confused on this. I have seen mixed cases but most of people I know have gone one at a time. As I was told, you have to have financial backup for at-least 3 months. Job search may even go upto 6 months. So, thats why I planned to go first. My husband would be able to support me till whatever time it takes to look for a job.
> 
> Well, if "whynotaustralia" has a different idea/plan, it is welcome.
> 
> ...



In our case, we have a kid. So going together as a family will be difficult. Once we enroll him to school, if we have to shift to another place or say go from sydney to melbourne or something like that then it will be a problem. 

Also, we are planning Sydney [wentworthville or Paramatta] as our friends are located there.
Which area are you targeting?


@whynotaustralia,
Please let us know your plans. May be we will come to know of some aspects which we may not have considered.


----------



## TejiJas (Nov 29, 2016)

I will be moving from Delhi with my family in Feb 18. City not yet decided. Could be Adelaide, Brisbane or Melbourne. Let's se... I was there in Melbourne earlier in Nov, so have a fair idea on how to go about settling there


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

TejiJas said:


> I will be moving from Delhi with my family in Feb 18. City not yet decided. Could be Adelaide, Brisbane or Melbourne. Let's se... I was there in Melbourne earlier in Nov, so have a fair idea on how to go about settling there


Hi TejiJas,
Can you please share your views on getting a rented accommodation once we land there. What are the options.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

nehaj.noida said:


> Even me and my husband have been confused on this. I have seen mixed cases but most of people I know have gone one at a time. As I was told, you have to have financial backup for at-least 3 months. Job search may even go upto 6 months. So, thats why I planned to go first. My husband would be able to support me till whatever time it takes to look for a job.
> 
> Well, if "whynotaustralia" has a different idea/plan, it is welcome.
> 
> ...



We are mostly likely to travel in the early first part of the year. We are basically looking at all the options. I am told December to mid January, there is a hiring freeze. I guess it would largely depend on the industry as well.


----------



## vignesh1980 (Sep 28, 2017)

I am planning to travel (Sydney) on 1st Week of Feb, 2018. I am an Infrastructure Engineer


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

vignesh1980 said:


> I am planning to travel (Sydney) on 1st Week of Feb, 2018. I am an Infrastructure Engineer




Are you travelling for good? Most people, I believe are curious about the job scenario. Please share if you plan to hunt from Sydney or is it a validation trip?


----------



## vignesh1980 (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes, I am going to search for a job in Sydney.


----------



## nehaj.noida (Dec 1, 2014)

shets said:


> We are mostly likely to travel in the early first part of the year. We are basically looking at all the options. I am told December to mid January, there is a hiring freeze. I guess it would largely depend on the industry as well.


You are right about market freeze. best time for job hunt is from January to June, as told by one of our friends settled since 2 -3 years.


----------



## nehaj.noida (Dec 1, 2014)

pmk316 said:


> In our case, we have a kid. So going together as a family will be difficult. Once we enroll him to school, if we have to shift to another place or say go from sydney to melbourne or something like that then it will be a problem.
> 
> Also, we are planning Sydney [wentworthville or Paramatta] as our friends are located there.
> Which area are you targeting?
> ...


Hi pmk316,

There are no specifics at the moment. So Sydney is what we can think of. Though its too expensive but thats the case with whole of Australia.
And yes Paramatta is the area where you find maximum Indians so dont feel out of place.

Even I have a kid. So both of us cannot travel together.

We always keep thinking if it would be wise decision to migrate with respect to our child's future. 
What do you think?


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

nehaj.noida said:


> Hi pmk316,
> 
> There are no specifics at the moment. So Sydney is what we can think of. Though its too expensive but thats the case with whole of Australia.
> And yes Paramatta is the area where you find maximum Indians so dont feel out of place.
> ...



I am really surprised that most people on this thread are considering Sydney. Is it the big city attraction?
Sydney rentals are almost twice expensive as that of the next big city - Melbourne. Unless, one has a job offer or connections to fall back on; choice of Sydney really surprises me, considering a new comer would be on limited resources/savings until he/she lands a job/business offer..


----------



## rathishv (Jun 2, 2017)

shets said:


> I am really surprised that most people on this thread are considering Sydney. Is it the big city attraction?
> Sydney rentals are almost twice expensive as that of the next big city - Melbourne. Unless, one has a job offer or connections to fall back on; choice of Sydney really surprises me, considering a new comer would be on limited resources/savings until he/she lands a job/business offer..


I echo your feelings.. I haven't considered Sydney in my Job search because of this though there are many openings in my field over there.


----------



## nehaj.noida (Dec 1, 2014)

shets said:


> I am really surprised that most people on this thread are considering Sydney. Is it the big city attraction?
> Sydney rentals are almost twice expensive as that of the next big city - Melbourne. Unless, one has a job offer or connections to fall back on; choice of Sydney really surprises me, considering a new comer would be on limited resources/savings until he/she lands a job/business offer..


Thank You Shets for the eye opener. Actually we have around 3-4 friends who all migrated to Sydney so we never considered any other city. But now your message has given us some food for thought. Thank You.


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

nehaj.noida said:


> Thank You Shets for the eye opener. Actually we have around 3-4 friends who all migrated to Sydney so we never considered any other city. But now your message has given us some food for thought. Thank You.




I guess your choice of city depends not on one but many factors. Having said this, each Australian city is uniquely different from the other.

It all boils down to what you are aspiring for!


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

rathishv said:


> I echo your feelings.. I haven't considered Sydney in my Job search because of this though there are many openings in my field over there.




Consider month and industry openings as well before making the move. You need to have survival funds until you land yourself something decent to bank on.

What might have worked for your friends may not neccessarily work for us?


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Me to Brisbane in Feb 2018!


----------



## pmk316 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi Folks,

Anybody moved or planning to move Sydney shortly?
I am planning to go in May month.


----------



## varunnayyar (Nov 6, 2018)

I have applied software tester for all territory in australia and later changed it to victoria after month will affect my application timeing?


----------

